# Roxy's Snow tricks video..sort of..



## FoxyRoxy (Oct 19, 2005)

Snow or no snow, Roxy loves her ball. She knows her commands really well, but she gets so excited for the ball, she goes through them so fast and doesn't do them al lthe way. Pretty funny.

Roxy's Snow Tricks..sort of..


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Very cute! Very happy girl she is ! Love the rolling trick! How did you teach it?


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Oct 19, 2005)

I honestly don't know how she learned to roll over. I think my old roommate taught it to her. I saw one day that when I 'd put her in a down she started rolling over and was amazed. But I think my roommate told me a while back that she taught it to her when she would dog sit for me.


----------

